# Headed to Detin Jetties



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

A couple of us are headed to Detin Jetties this morning. Will report back on how it went.


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Back from the Destin Jetties. Tide worked out well. The water was a little rough due to the waves and wind. Viz was about 4ft. The area was alittle different dut to the hurricane that hit it last year. Of course there is the long walk across the beach from the public access. Saw lots of stone crab, blue crab, and several sheep head. There were about a dozen dolphin playing around the jetties as weell and you could hear there calls every under water. Got a close look at one during the dive, after the hearrt slowed down when I turned around and there it was. All in all a good dive.

Later......


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Used to dive the Destin jetties when I was a kid, but even then, that walk across the sand with gear was a killer. The Alabama Point jetties are a good dive too and you can walk down the sea wall to get to them. The Panama City jetties are the best jetties I ever dove -- huge bolders that form small caves that hold all sorts of marine life. No spearfishing though. It's a state park.


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

I believe that is is St. Andrews park in Panama City and I would like to get down there this year. I have heard that it is a good dive. Yes, I agree the walk at Destin, is a long one but I am going to make a cart for situations like that to carry the tanks and gear.


----------

